# I lost my head! Ended up with 4 homing pigeons at swap!



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

*I lost my head! Ended up with 4 homing pigeons at a swap!*

HELP! I ended up with 4 white homing pigeons from the Animal Swap in Zumbrota, MN. I got two from a nice gentleman that said they were from his racing stock and in his opinion were long distance racers. They are 08 banded birds that have not been flown. I took (what we think are) one male and one female. After that I found a guy who makes nice little custom pigeon hutches, so I bought a nice big hutch from him. THEN! Just has I was about to leave I saw another guy with white pigeons. I went over and asked him about them and he said, "I dunno what kind of pigeon they are..." But, they looked real clean and nice. Looked like white homers. I wasn't going to take them, but I got them for so cheap I just took 'em along for the heck of it. I figured I could give 'em away if I didn't need them. They are 07 banded birds.

Anyway, I have tons of questions and need lots of help, so this is the official question thread for me. This way you'll all know my story and I won't have to start multiple threads for different small questions.

My questions are...

1. How can I tell the genders apart?

2. Do I need to separate the 07 and 08 birds?

3. What do the bands mean and can I find out about the 07's by punching in their band #'s online?

4. How do I find out what kind of birds the 07's are?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

heres your answers ...
1) you really cant tell the genders apart unless one lays an egg then you know its a female for sure  but males do woo the females and strut alot bobbing around too so thats a good clue they are male but again thats not always a tell tale sign..
2) you really dont need to separate the ages as long as theres no real fighting going on ,there will squables regardless to work out the higherarchy ..
3) bands only tell you who the owners of the birds were and how old they are ,so unless they kept records you will only find out where the bands came from ..
4) if the previous owner who bred them dont know what they are then there is no way to tell what kind of heritage they came from , you really should have asked them more questions as they are the only ones that would know ..

good luck and enjoy your birds ..


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, with the first two I have the guys phone number, so I can ask questions if I want. With the older birds (07's) the guy didn't know anything about them, so there was no way to know what they were. Can't you tell if it's a homer vs. something else by looking at body type and such?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

Im sure if you posted some pics people could give it a good guess  but just remember alot of pigeons look a like lol ... so post away


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Give us the band info. That pretty well will tell us if the birds are homers/racers or not.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm off to take some pictures.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

moonshadow said:


> I'm off to take some pictures.


Cool!  We'll wait to see them.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I have band info now and pictures are uploading...

Here's the info on the two unknown birds:

Bird #1 AU 2007 (with an I underneath) 17837
Bird #2 AU 2007 I 17816

Compared to the long distance 08 bird bands which read like this:
Bird #3 AU RRP 8414
Bird #4 AU RRP 8432


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

These are the older unknown pair:


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Same two unknown birds...In these photos it's just the one in the front that is an 07 unknown type:


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Now these are the 08 unflown White Racing Homers:



























One in particular is very nice looking. The other is kind of scruffy, but one is really nicely built. Appears to be well put together. Very nice head too.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Also, if anyone sees any hen or cock characteristics please speak up! Thanks.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

They're all homers. All the bands that I can see are AU bands. That's stands for American Racing Pigeon Union. No clue as to male/female.

PS: They need a bath.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

do you have a picture of the hutch too? you know you may not beable to fly the 07's, they would go back or try to go back to their loft, but you may already know that...pretty birds, they will love a bath...who knows they may never have been offerd one...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

moonshadow said:


> I have band info now and pictures are uploading...
> 
> Here's the info on the two unknown birds:
> 
> ...


These are stock bands and are sold by Foys Pigeon Supply. They are the only ones who could tell you who purchased the bands. 



moonshadow said:


> Compared to the long distance 08 bird bands which read like this:
> Bird #3 AU RRP 8414
> Bird #4 AU RRP 8432


These birds are from the following club.
Club Name : ROCHESTER RPC 
Club Code : RRP 
Club Secretary : NEIL MELQUIST 
City : BYRON 
State : MN 
Phone No. : 507-282-1454 
Email Address : [email protected]


Word to the wise. Write down these band numbers and keep them in a safe place. If a bird should get out and someone found it, the band could possibly by traced back to you. It would take sheer luck for that to happen, but it's not impossible. It's just good to have a record of the bands.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Congratulations! All four are very pretty little pigeons. We have a little white racer, Katie, who has the kinda "pointy" head - lol - only way I know how to describe the shape but I just know I love the look!


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I have already recorded all known information about the birds and bands in an excel document.  I feel smart knowing someone recommends keeping the info handy. 

How do I bath them? They were clean before I bought them, but once I put them into my carrying bag they all bunched together and pooped on each other.  Poor guys. They seemed to take comfort in being all bunched together, though, so I left em until the cage got set up.

I was thinking my unknown pair may be homers or I was thinking rollers? I hope they are homers. If I have babies out of them would it be safe to train them with my other young birds and try letting them out of the coop? How will I know if they are homers? Would none-homers get lost?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pigeons do love to bathe so all you need to do is supply them with a container of water and they will clean themselves up, unless they are still too freaked out. You got them today, you said?


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah, the swap started at 7am and I got them around 8:30. They had a long ride home and I seperated them into diaper boxes until the coop/hutch thing got put together. Ever since then they've been together in the hutch. I feed them "Pigeon Chow" and they eat it right up. I also have a nice crock in there for water. It's heavy, so they won't tip it. The crock is about 4 inches tall and I have about 3 inches of water in it. Is that about right? I guess I'll bring a pie pan of water down for them to bath it. That's what we use for our parrots to bath in. They were about the same size, so it should work.

I have the pigeons in a small bathroom. It's in our basement and we plan to gut it someday, so it doesn't matter what happens to it until then. Would it be okay for me to let the pigeons fly in there daily for exercise? With the door closed-obviously.  I mean after they are used to the coop to sleep in? Or would they be too difficult to catch again?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

There is a training "sticky" under homing and racing pigeons here. I would stick it here but i forgot howanyway it will give you good info as far as all that goes...they will settle down in a few days, I offer a bath in new kitty litter pans but any rubbermaid thing that holds water will do. someone here used a clear one and you could see their feet underwater and it was funny to look at..you will enjoy them im sure.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

moonshadow said:


> Yeah, the swap started at 7am and I got them around 8:30. They had a long ride home and I seperated them into diaper boxes until the coop/hutch thing got put together. Ever since then they've been together in the hutch. I feed them "Pigeon Chow" and they eat it right up. I also have a nice crock in there for water. It's heavy, so they won't tip it. The crock is about 4 inches tall and I have about 3 inches of water in it. Is that about right? I guess I'll bring a pie pan of water down for them to bath it. That's what we use for our parrots to bath in. They were about the same size, so it should work.
> 
> I have the pigeons in a small bathroom. It's in our basement and we plan to gut it someday, so it doesn't matter what happens to it until then. Would it be okay for me to let the pigeons fly in there daily for exercise? With the door closed-obviously.  I mean after they are used to the coop to sleep in? Or would they be too difficult to catch again?


they need grit and oystershell too. you may want to get a coverd water drinker or make one out of a plastic milk jug, just cut a hole in it and fil with water, of course clean it well first.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

How soon do they need the grit/oyster shells?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

moonshadow said:


> How soon do they need the grit/oyster shells?


They need it now or as soon as you can get some....they need it to help digest their seed....good idea to get you a good book on pigeon/dove care to have on hand also. oyster shell is to supply calcium. organic apple cider vinegar provides good gut bacteria. 1 or 2 tablespoons to a gallon of water.. get the organic kind that has bits a pieces in it.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I have asked for every book the library has on pigeons. They have to come from all over, cause the library doesn't keep many on the subject. I also heard from someone that many of the good ones are out of print.  So, I'll have to try to track some down. Maybe e-bay...?


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh, I'm using newsprint for bedding is that okay?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

moonshadow said:


> Oh, I'm using newsprint for bedding is that okay?


news paper is ok but, but not too absorbant and they may get the ink on the white feathers...Im not sure what kind of set up you have. when will they be in the hutch? some use sand and sift it everyday or pine shavings, just depends on the enclosure you have. as far as books, just google pigeon supply and these places have many to choose from. you will want your own to go back to when needed.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

They are in the hutch right now. It's roughly 3-4 ft wide, 2ft deep and maybe 2 1/2 ft high. I terrible at guessing. It's as wide as our bathroom and half as deep/high. So, I think it's plenty of room for awhile. Plus, I was planning to let them out in the bathroom for exercise.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Here's some coop pictures:


















I don't have any perches yet, so I overturned a box so the dominant ones could get up on something. They were climbing on top of each other in the corner.  They seem happy now.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool. Sweet birds.
Scrub the outside and inside of that coop with bleach water, let dry before letting the birds back in.
Place 6 plain old bricks in there for perches. Why six when you only have 4 birds? Competition. More bricks = less fighting.

Most of the books you will find on pigeons are crammed full of pictures and fluff. Want a good book? It's agreed, I have one of the best books there is. And for the price, it IS the best pigeon book there is. Since it is free. (see my signature).


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

The cage is older and has dropping stains all over it.  The guy selling it had nice healthy looking birds, so I guess that is a good sign. I hosed and scrubbed the inside with dish soap is that good enough? Or should I use actual bleach too?

I wanna get my hands on the book too.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Good pics...now make sure they are able to get sunshine and fresh air, if they are in a basement i think you said, you will need to take them outside in an enclosure to let them get some sunshine.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

That brings up more questions...

The bathroom has a window, so there is some natural light in the room. We're new in the house and we think it can be opened, but we're not sure yet. So there is hope for fresh air and better sunshine.

1. Can you clip flight wings on these pigeons like you would a parrot? 'Cause I would have no problem with them hanging out one at a time upstairs with us.

2. I don't have a place for them to fly outside, but could I get a parrot harness and use that? That paired with clipping the wings should make it safe to take them outside with us, I would think...

3. One pair seems interested in each other, but how will I know when they pair off? Will they stay together in the cage? And is it okay if they don't mate with a pigeon from their year? Because it's one of the 07's that is cooing and following around one of the 08 pigeons. Are the 08's still to young to mate?

One of the pigeons already has a nickname...lol. My 23 mo old son and I are calling him Hoppy. I think it's going to stick. This pigeon is almost the easiest to catch, but always acts like he's about to flutter away. When you do release him he just sits there. He's so cute. He's one of the younger birds.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

NO, it is not a good idea to clip their wings. There are several styles to clipping wings, pros and cons to all. If not clipped correctly you could hurt the bird....of any type. 

Birds enjoy flying, if they are use to flying then having their wings clipped it could make them more fearful. Parrots have a hook bill, and use their beaks as another limb.

Most harnesses, if the bird is not use to them, then it might injure its self. There is pigeonwear which is similar. I think young birds adapt better to something like that, than the older birds do.

It is probably way to soon for them to pair unless, they were already a pair. You won't know male from female till they are settled and that could be weeks... They can mate at about 6 months to 1 year. You really probably don't want them breeding till, a loft or area is set up. 

-Hilly


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

What about letting them fly around in the little bathroom they are in? The toilet is covered and there's really nothing for them to get into. Do you think I would have an impossible time catching them if I let them loose? I'm just wanting to make sure they get some exercise.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

moonshadow said:


> That brings up more questions...
> 
> The bathroom has a window, so there is some natural light in the room. We're new in the house and we think it can be opened, but we're not sure yet. So there is hope for fresh air and better sunshine.
> 
> ...


the best place to have them outside is in a enclosure. clipping wings, no which you have heard already. they most likely will not like being seperated and being upstairs with you, more stress. if you are going to keep them, they will be better off in a loft outside, together as a little flock, if you only had one then I would say take him out and let him explore the house. If you are going to fly and have homers best to make plans to build a loft and have a place they acan see their surroundings, and a place they can nest and lay eggs, and train the offspring to home to your loft. I would not keep them in a basement with one window in a bathroom for a long time.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, I'm certainly working on a new place for them. They will have something better before winter sets in. My husband is willing to work on something for them. It might not be very fancy, but it will be outdoors...


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

moonshadow said:


> Here's some coop pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good size coop for 4 pigeons but they will need an aviary to get some excercise. May I suggest that you take this coop outside preferably under a shade and maybe set it on top of a table or atleast set it 3 feet of the ground. You can also cut out a small opening (big enough for the birds to get in) on that box you over turn.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I would put it outside, but I really don't think it's enough protection in the climate where we live. On top of that I am pretty sure a raccoon or possum could break into this cage with ease. Both are good reasons not to put it directly outdoors. I am having a garage sale this weekend and that is why the garage is off-limits at the moment. After that is done my husband is going to build me an indoor/outdoor temporary coop in there. And I can put this little cage out there and open the garage door during the day. 

I am really just waiting for my horse to sell. The funds from that will be more than enough for me to build a nice coop/loft in the backyard.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

moonshadow said:


> I would put it outside, but I really don't think it's enough protection in the climate where we live. On top of that I am pretty sure a raccoon or possum could break into this cage with ease. Both are good reasons not to put it directly outdoors. I am having a garage sale this weekend and that is why the garage is off-limits at the moment. After that is done my husband is going to build me an indoor/outdoor temporary coop in there. And I can put this little cage out there and open the garage door during the day.
> 
> I am really just waiting for my horse to sell. The funds from that will be more than enough for me to build a nice coop/loft in the backyard.


what happens if your horse does not sell?, I think you might of jumped the gun too fast on getting pigeons, It could take months to sell your horse, i would clear out a spot in the garage, put a locking latch on the hutch door and open the door for sun and air.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> what happens if your horse does not sell?, I think you might of jumped the gun too fast on getting pigeons, It could take months to sell your horse, i would clear out a spot in the garage, put a locking latch on the hutch door and open the door for sun and air.


Jumped the gun or no. I'm sure the birds will be fine. I'm not a broke teen-ager here. LOL. There will be a indoor/outdoor loft either in the garage or a modified shed before winter. I grew up on a farm here, so building cages is nothing new.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

moonshadow said:


> Jumped the gun or no. I'm sure the birds will be fine. I'm not a broke teen-ager here. LOL. There will be a indoor/outdoor loft either in the garage or a modified shed before winter. I grew up on a farm here, so building cages is nothing new.


What Im saying is what if it takes say 6 months to sell your horse, they should not stay in a basment bathroom for possibley that long. I was under the understanding that you need money from the horse to build anything or was that wrong?...the garage with air and sun is better, thats all Im saying untill you sell and have the money in hand and then build....


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I'll figure something out. I was just saying I would have the money to go out and BUY whatever I needed when my horse sells. Otherwise, it will be whatever I pull together from other sources. 

My girlfriend is coming over to stay with me this week. She's one of my farm friends. Who knows what we'll come up with.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Those are homers all of them. The ones the guy didn't know anything about were probably culls. This doesn't necessarily mean they are bad but they were probably given to this guy who turns around and sells them.

Please do not clip these birds feathers they are not parrots and will not sit on your finger. The older pair also appears to be pretty puffed up so keep an eye on that and make sure their droppings look ok. Other than that get them on some good feed, grit when you can, and give them a few weeks to start acting normal. A move is stressful.

They are not rollers and yes you can fly the young.


----------

